# Problem opening C: and D: drives



## Salmaan (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, I am having some problem with opening the C: and D: drives through My Computer, i get the following message I am using Windows XP on an Acer Laptop.

"c:\resycled\ntldr.com is not a valid Win32 application"

I ran the antivirus and it detected a change in the Bootsector of Drive C: I have two partitions (50:50) and ths error comes up when i try opening both of these drives. Disk Defragmenter doesnt function and neither does the Disc Scan Tool
BELOW is the result of the CHKDSK 

C:\Documents and Settings\Salmaan>chkdsk
The type of the file system is FAT32.
Volume ACER created 13-Aug-04 4:58 PM
Volume Serial Number is 320D-180E
Windows is verifying files and folders...
Windows found errors on the disk, but will not fix them
because disk checking was run without the /F (fix) parameter.
\resycled\ntldr.com  first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be trunc
ated.
The \Acer\eManager\sblsp.bak entry contains a nonvalid link.
The size of the \Acer\eManager\sblsp.bak entry is not valid.
\Documents and Settings\Salmaan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\audhkx
c4.default\sessionstore.js  first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will b
e truncated.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\Salmaan\Local Settings\Temp\etilqs_1TWhv
V0yMhzjAnph5YfK entry is not valid.
\WINDOWS\Prefetch\TASKMGR.EXE-06144C13.pf is cross-linked on allocation unit 423
31.
Cross link resolved by copying.
File and folder verification is complete.
Convert lost chains to files (Y/N)? y
35872 KB in 6 recoverable files.
Windows found problems with the file system.
Run CHKDSK with the /F (fix) option to correct these.
   37,438,336 KB total disk space.
    2,419,840 KB in 1,398 hidden files.
      213,984 KB in 6,652 folders.
   15,944,512 KB in 83,182 files.
   18,824,064 KB are available.

       32,768 bytes in each allocation unit.
    1,169,948 total allocation units on disk.
      588,252 allocation units available on disk.

C:\Documents and Settings\Salmaan>chkdsk
The type of the file system is FAT32.
Volume ACER created 13-Aug-04 4:58 PM
Volume Serial Number is 320D-180E
Windows is verifying files and folders...
Windows found errors on the disk, but will not fix them
because disk checking was run without the /F (fix) parameter.
\resycled\ntldr.com  first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be trunc
ated.
The \Acer\eManager\sblsp.bak entry contains a nonvalid link.
The size of the \Acer\eManager\sblsp.bak entry is not valid.
\Documents and Settings\Salmaan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\audhkx
c4.default\sessionstore.js  first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will b
e truncated.
The size of the \Documents and Settings\Salmaan\Local Settings\Temp\etilqs_1TWhv
V0yMhzjAnph5YfK entry is not valid.
\WINDOWS\Prefetch\TASKMGR.EXE-06144C13.pf is cross-linked on allocation unit 423
31.
Cross link resolved by copying.
File and folder verification is complete.


Please advise what i should do.

Thank you


----------



## lawson_jl (Jan 23, 2009)

use your windows xp disc to boot to the recovery console.  Run chkdsk /r  and reboot.
If that doesn't fix the problem go back into the recovery console and run sfc /scannow.  You may also need to do a fixboot or fixmbr in the recovery console.


----------

